# POLL new baitcaster



## theyyounggun (Jul 29, 2012)

What do yall think?


----------



## fender66 (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't know anything about any of your choices....I can't vote.  

But if you want to add more money to the pot.....I'll offer some suggestions.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 30, 2012)

Depends. Come at me


----------



## Brine (Jul 30, 2012)

Pro Qualifier from Bass Pro when it goes on sale


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 30, 2012)

Brine said:


> Pro Qualifier from Bass Pro when it goes on sale


How much is it when it goes on sale usally?


----------



## fender66 (Jul 31, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Depends. Come at me



Any of the Lews reels. For around $159 or less if you look around....you can get the Tournament Speed Spool Baitcast Reel. 

https://www.lews.com/reels.htm#5

I love 'em as much as my Curado and Abu Garcia STX reels which run around $50 more.


----------



## Brine (Jul 31, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > Pro Qualifier from Bass Pro when it goes on sale
> ...



$79


----------



## Butthead (Jul 31, 2012)

Brine said:


> Pro Qualifier from Bass Pro when it goes on sale


x2 on this. Decent reels for the money. 
I also really like the Carbonlites and JM Signature BCs.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 31, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - Bass Pro Shops Johnny Morris signature reels are the best value on the market.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 31, 2012)

I love my abu's. I have a revo, I love it. Plus I have several other "round" abu's


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 31, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> I love my abu's. I have a revo, I love it. Plus I have several other "round" abu's


yea I love Abu. Somebody loned me one of the round ones but I like low profile more.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 2, 2012)

i have a couple 6500's, a 5500 and a 7000 or 7500 i use for catfishing and the 70000 i use for surf fishing aswell as a small boat rod for bailer dolphins.


----------



## juggernoob (Aug 5, 2012)

D) Shimano Citica 200e

You can find practically new ones on eBay for $80-$90.


----------



## nimmor (Aug 6, 2012)

juggernoob said:


> D) Shimano Citica 200e
> 
> You can find practically new ones on eBay for $80-$90.



That would be my choice, even brand new their only $129. And this years models are available in the 7:1 ratio your looking for.


----------



## Palmer812 (Aug 6, 2012)

+1 on the Citica. I had several of them a few years ago and never had any problems. Just bought one of the new 2012 models 2 weeks ago and very impressed so far.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 26, 2012)

Bionic Plus from BassPro- $64.95. I have 4 of them,in my opinion can't be beat for the price.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 26, 2012)

Lews hands down 150.00


----------



## ohiobassmaster (Sep 2, 2012)

Not a big baitcaster guy, but I have been hearing lots of good things about the Lews. May have to try one.


----------



## hollywooddippa (Sep 2, 2012)

I do like the Bass Pro Shops Johnny Morris signature reel but I love my Tica Sculptors...eight years old, dozens of tournaments and still going strong...


----------



## spartyon8 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am EXTREMELY pleased with my Abu Garcia Black Max.


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 5, 2012)

I really like Pflueger spinning reels how's there baitcasters? The one I have been looking at is 7 bearing 6.4:1 ratio


----------



## goat83 (Sep 7, 2012)

All my reels are Quantum. Never have any problems with them. They can be pricey though so I always wait till they go on sale.


----------

